# Should I overclock my custom built desktop?



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I built my desktop about a few weeks ago (almost a month) and was wondering if I should overclock it?

Also this computer will mostly be a gaming pc.

I am uploading 3 txt files with this post. 

2 of them are summaries from CPU-Z and EVEREST Home Edition

The other is a list of the parts I used from newegg.

Also RAM model:Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL


This is the PSU: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

dylan151 said:


> I built my desktop about a few weeks ago (almost a month) and was wondering if I should overclock it?


Are you encountering some sort of problem that would justify overclocking it?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wondering if I should.

It does run a little slow sometimes.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Define "slow"..

also, uploading a text file with newegg links is counter intuitive. Link them here, so we can see at a glance what you have. Because I for sure am not going to copy and paste 10+ links just to see what you have to give you my opinion.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

wkw427 said:


> Define "slow"..
> 
> also, uploading a text file with newegg links is counter intuitive. Link them here, so we can see at a glance what you have. Because I for sure am not going to copy and paste 10+ links just to see what you have to give you my opinion.


Made topic for slow computer: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/new-computer-running-slow-643902.html

Takes about 30 seconds after entering password to login.

Also sometimes windows will freeze.


List of parts:

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AR-GP 200mm Red LED Case Fan

Newegg.com - ENCORE ENEWI-2XN45 Wireless N300 Adapter with Two 5 dBi antennas, IEEE 802.11b/g/ n 2.0 PCI Express Up to 300Mbps

Newegg.com - LG 22X Super-Multi DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH22NS90B - Retail - CD / DVD Burners

Main Parts:

Newegg.com - Refurbished: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL

Newegg.com - AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4170FRGUBOX

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity (100315L )

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yes, it is that nasty 200mm _red_ fan! Don't get _red_ fans, they are nasty ! 

But.. you have yet to define "slow"..

A person running a marathon is slow compared to a car.

An airplane is slow compared to the ISS

FTL is slow compared to controlled wormhole travel...

What is your "slow"? What does it do slowly? Games? Do you have the correct drivers? General... stuff? Is your hdd plugged into a sata3 port?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The issues you describe in Post #5 will not be resolve by OC'ing your system and I seriously doubt the color of the fan has any effects.



dylan151 said:


> Takes about 30 seconds after entering password to login.
> 
> Also sometimes windows will freeze.


The above sounds like a lot of apps are set to run on boot. Eliminating some of those may help your situation.
The refurb Hdd may also have some issues. Run the manufacturer's diagnostics on it.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sure fire way to see if your programs are causing it is, did it take a long time to log in after you reinstalled windows and downloaded any updates?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Purchasing refurbished PC components is never a good idea. Always purchase new components where possible, the savings in the long run will be more than justified. 

As Tyree says, that HDD could be the issue. Is there another one you could maybe test with?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Not at the moment


----------



## cjdelphi (May 17, 2012)

there's little point in over clocking, the extra speed will only shorten the life span unless you can fit a more powerful cpu cooler..

Transistors are designed to switch at a certain speed once you go over it's max oscillation rating, no matter how cold you get it, the transistor simply can't switch fast enough so it's neither 'on' or 'off' the result is a crash even if it's 10c at the time.

if you don't care about the CPU's life span, go for it....


----------



## cjdelphi (May 17, 2012)

btw windows freezing is just probably a windows problem not a hardware one, re-install windows to fix that issue...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would more than hesitant to recommend reinstalling an OS until you can determine that the OS is at fault.
Windows freezing is very commonly a hardware problem, i.e. RAM or Hdd.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

Load times make me suspect primary disk drive, and yours is a refurb HDD  I would suggest you get an SSD, and use that HDD as a secondary for mass storage. you have a lot to sort out before worrying about overclocking.


----------

